# Advanced/intermediate snowboard lessons



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been stuck at the same level for a while, particularly riding trees. I decided to take a lesson while in Colorado. Here's what happened.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

good for you. im self-taught as well. i might take a lesson next season to see what its like.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Lessons*

Wish I'd done it 3 years ago ;-)


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Great story. Next season I plan on taking a lesson like that. Hopefully I can find an instructor that's good like yours. My first snowboard lesson wasn't a great experience so I'm a little hesitant. There was maybe 6 of us in the group and all he taught was hopping up the hill, riding with the back foot out and falling leaf. Then he sent us on our way. But having one instructor should be more beneficial.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Lessons*

Might be worth the trip to A-Basin and Colorado. I go every year from Japan. It takes a bit of saving and planning but Colorado is a great experience. So's Japan too but I'd take the lessons in the States.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad to hear you progressed and got what you wanted out of the lesson, damn moguls, lol.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I find moguls just take commitment. I only started riding last year, but everytime I go out it is with a fairly advanced rider, so I never really got the choice to take it easy. He just kept dragging me down crazy blacks with moguls.

Once you get used to them, and can really commit to each and every turn (something I still struggle with a bit) they become quite fun.


----------

